# Are these ghost shrimp or?



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

I got these yesterday at petsmart and wanted to be sure they were ghost shrimp and not prawns or something







.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah they are ghost shrimp/glass shrimp.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Definatly ghost shrimp.


----------



## KohakuRiver (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree, they look exactly like mine.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cute shrimps!

What are you using them for? Are they going to be a cleanup crew, just pets, or live food?


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Yeap,is a Ghost Shrimp.


----------

